# Elde Ato-Mat From The 70'S



## gaussman (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi mates,

on sunday on a xmas sale I bought an Elde ATO-MAT wall clock (I assume it's a Junghans) with electromechanical movement.

I paid 60 euros and it was NOS

It's like this one (picture from google images):










Do you like it?

Do you have any info about it?


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

would shock me awake getting up to that clour combination in a morning. :cool2: :bad: B)


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes, the movement looks quite a lot like Junghans. And "ATO-MAT" is a trade mark of them.

"Elde" is a trade mark by Leopold Dahmen (export, parts, tools) from Cologne in Germany, registered 27.8.1920

Andreas


----------



## gaussman (Nov 16, 2011)

bridgeman said:


> would shock me awake getting up to that clour combination in a morning. :cool2: :bad: B)


That's in the kitchen :thumbsup: My green kitchen :thumbsup:



> Yes, the movement looks quite a lot like Junghans. And "ATO-MAT" is a trade mark of them.
> 
> "Elde" is a trade mark by Leopold Dahmen (export, parts, tools) from Cologne in Germany, registered 27.8.1920
> 
> Andreas


Thanks!

Any ideas of who designed them?


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

gaussman said:


> bridgeman said:
> 
> 
> > would shock me awake getting up to that clour combination in a morning. :cool2: :bad: B)
> ...


 i have no idea BUT i dont think that he was a watch buff by the colour scheme lol :thumbsdown:


----------



## gaussman (Nov 16, 2011)

I found this info in an auction:

"Designed probably from Verner Panton or Charles Eames"

Could this be real?


----------

